# butt squirt - what's up with that??



## Krystalily

I know the subject isn't very clear, but I was just sitting in my computer room, reading my book, when Andi hops up on my file drawer next to me. I had my drink up there and she was sniffing it. I moved my drink and patted her on the butt to hop down. I didn't pat hard, but she didnt get off and she meowed at me. Suddenly I smelled something and looked at my hand and there was this liquid.. stuff... on it. It looked kinda brownish and I was immediately disgusted. 

She hopped off and has been licking her butt ever since. She's spayed and I was worried perhaps something was wrong with her butt, but it looks fine. 

Is this some kind of defense mechanism her butt has so she can avoid being patted there to get off of things? Did her butt retaliate against my wishes of her leaving my drink alone?

Yuck. It still smells in here! 8O


----------



## AddFran

Ha, I have been lucky enough to never experience this, but many here have. Besides it being gross, I don't think you have anything to worry about. Ick!

Here is a thread you may want to read. :lol: 
http://catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=42357


----------



## fluffykitty95

Ew. Why do cats do that? I've never had this happen with any of my cats before. I didn't even know about it!


----------



## Heidi n Q

Krystalily said:


> Suddenly I smelled something and looked at my hand and there was this liquid.. stuff... on it.


Ahhhh. You've been blessed. Welcome to the ranks.


----------



## Krystalily

Oh I remember that thread! I figured it had something to do with her anal sacks (I guess thats what they are called) so I checked her butt. 

Of course, it smelled HORRIBLY! My husband was rather annoyed that I kept asking him "oh man, do you smell that?!" 

Cause of course, he could.

Gross. I'm never patting her butt again! I hope she doesn't do it again. I figure one "blessing" is good enough for me! 8O


----------



## camel24j

thats gross. i have to drain my dogs every so often becuse for some reason it fills up and cusses problems now talk about gross and smelly ewww


----------



## Lildarlie

cats and dogs have anal glands that should normally "release" itself with a bowel movement. My dog releases itself when he's scared, like at the vet's office. Ha! I remember hearing its something like how skunks emit an odor as a defense mechanism. But to get rid of the smell, a baby wipe over the butt should work.


----------



## camel24j

my dog is not normal she has problems with hers and it blocks it only happens every so often but when it gets blocked i know becuse she will chew her back side up but after i drain it she gets better i took her to the vet the first time and they gave meds and the meds were horrible they made her pee all over my house and she is an 80lb dog. and the second time i thought she had flees becuse she has allergies to them and she seems to have same symptoms so i put k9 advantix on her with no luck but i took her to the groomers and they said that her anal sac was really full so after that time i learned how to do it and keep an eye out. my other 3 dogs have never had that problem and theres drains normaly. 

i am just happy my cats have never done that to me eww.


----------

